# How Much Would You Charge On Drywall Jobs for Material, Hanging, and all Mud/Tape?



## mcullen (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to know from some of you what you would charge for everything on a drywall job. So with that I mean

Material
Hanging of Drywall
Mud, Tape, Sand
Etc..

Price per sq ft with everything what are you guys charging?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

